# How's the US Commercial Roofing Market?



## stitchos (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, greetings from the UK!

I really like this forum, wish we had something similar in the UK, I haven’t found anything as yet!

How are you guys finding the market at the moment? Needless to say our commercial/Public sector markets are struggling a little (no doubt the global recession is hitting many countries!).

Our country had many big government schemes binned due to cut backs (the governments building schools for the future was the biggest). 

That said we are doing ok as were almost 100% refurbishment, and we've found as there isn’t much new build going on funds have been made available for renovation instead!
I'd be really interested to know what systems are popular for refurbishment in the US?. We are almost 100% felt (IKO, Siplast etc) or polyurethane coatings (Sika liquid plastics etc) for refurb. We do install Sarnafil but mainly on new builds (which is quiet at the moment as mentioned previously).
Thanks for reading!
Gareth 
www.iceroofing.co.uk


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't comment on commercial new construction, but for us the commercial tear off market is doing OK. I don't really do public either, but I hear it is or was hopping for awhile at least. 

On a job specified by someone else you're hardly ever to see anything besides single ply specified any more for commercial. Still some contractors doing torch and hot, well very few doing hot.


----------

